# +P+ and warranty



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I know that most gun manufactuers say that shooting +P+ will void the warranty, but how do they know if you were shooting +P+ and not regular target ammo?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If the coroner plucks the gun and ammo from your cold hand or if you send a sample with the gun when requesting warranty service they might get the idea you were. :smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Funny


----------

